# Welche Strömungspumpe



## tams (16. März 2012)

Hi, 

ich möchte in der kommenden Saison in meinem Teich den Gammelecken mit Hilfe einer Strömumgspumpe mal zu Leibe rücken. Da ich leider Stufen in meinem fast runden Teich habe (ganz blöder Baufehler ) setzen sich sehr leicht Schwebeteilchen ab, die ich anders einfach nicht wegbekomme. Ich dachte daran die Pumpe mittels Zeitschaltuhr mehrmals am Tag laufen zu lassen und mit mindesten 2 Ausgängen dem Problem etwas Herr zu werden.

Welche Pumpe kommt da wohl in Frage? Günstig wäre gut ;-)

Lieben Gruß
Todde


----------



## Patrick K (16. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Strömungspumpe*

Hallo Todde
ich habe bei mir eine 22000er Rohrpumpe in die Helixkammer gesetzt.
die schaltet sich auch über Zeitschalt ein und macht ordenlich Dampf,
meine kaufte ich hier....http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/teichpumpen/ecomaxrohrpumpen/index.php
....noch günstig für den Flow
Gruss Patrick


----------



## tams (17. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Strömungspumpe*

Danke Patrick für den Tipp. Bei wird das wohl schwierig, da ich keine Helexkammer sondern ein Beadfilter als Biofilter habe. Ich müßte die Strömungspumpe daher in den Teich legen und befürchte das diese sich schnell zusetzt bei dem Dreck den ich im Teich habe. Oder sind meine Befürchtungen unbegründet? Kann man bei dieser Pumpe Abzweigungen machen um an mehreren Stellen in meinem Teich die Gammelecken sauber zu spülen?

Gruß
Toddy


----------



## Joerg (17. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Strömungspumpe*

Hi Toddy,
die Pumpe hat einen 75 Abgang, den könntest du mit einem Y-Stück in 2 Leitungen aufteilen.

Damit könnte das Problem aber noch nicht unbedingt erledigt sein.
Der aufgewirbelte Dreck muss ja auch aus dem Teich, da ist ein hoher Filterdurchsatz recht günstig.

Nur zum aufwirbeln könnte auch eine reine Tunze / SunSun Strömungspumpe (2) nützlich sein.
Diese habe ich bei mir gelegentlich im Einsatz. 24 Watt bei 12m³ Durchsatz.
Zum aufwirbeln reicht die bei mir. (Auch ungünstig gebaut )


----------



## tams (17. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Strömungspumpe*

Hi Jörg, 

klingt gut. Wo liegen diese Pumpen preislich so? Hast Du eine Bezugsquelle oder einen Link? Muß ich Sorgen haben, dass sich die Pumpe im Teich schnell zusetzt?
Den Filterdurchsatz reguliere ich durch meine BlueEco 240. Die hat schon ganz gut Power. Ich hoffe halt das ich nach einigen Wochen mit einer Strömungspumpe und vielen Filterreinigungen den größten Dreck aus Teich bekomme. Vielleicht klappt das ja.

Gruß
Toddy


----------



## Joerg (17. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Strömungspumpe*

Hi Toddy,
ich hab so eine Strömungspumpe 
Ist auch mal an an einen langen Stab gebunden um überall etwas Dreck wegzublasen.

Bald kommt eine Rohrpumpe in den Filter. Damit werden dann auch 2 Einlässe betreiben.

Desweiteren werde ich ich auch mal eine Luftheber Pumpe ausprobieren.
Diese sind sehr sparsam und bringen ordentlich Strömung in den Teich.


----------



## Patrick K (17. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Strömungspumpe*

Hallo Toddy
es kommt darauf an, ob du viele Fadenalgen hast, die könnten probleme machen aber dann kommst auch leider mit anderen Pumpen nicht zurecht .
Wegen zudrecken,da brauchst du dich nicht kümmern, einfach einschalten dann gehts rund

Sicher reicht auch so ein , ich sag mal Wasserstrahler, um Gammelecken wegzustrahlen

@ Jörg
An welche Rohr-Pumpe hättest du gedacht ?
Läuft bei dir die Stömungspumpe länger (Wochen lang) oder nur Stoßweise.
Hast du schon erfahrungswerte mit der Haltbarkeit

Wäre vielleicht gar nicht mal so schlecht als Koi Gegenschwimmanlage

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (17. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Strömungspumpe*

Hi Patrick,
ich hab eine 16m³ schon letztes Jahr günstig abbekommen, die sollte bei mir erst mal reichen.
Die Strömungspumpe läuft auch schon mal tageweise, aber wenn man die Kabel sieht, kommen erste Bedenken auf.
Ich kenne aber jemand, der mit eine Nummer größer seinen kompletten Bodenfilter beschickt.

Die Koi schwimmen gerne mal in der Strömung.


----------



## Patrick K (17. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Strömungspumpe*



> Die Koi schwimmen gerne mal in der Strömung.



Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Der75er Ausgang ist bloß einwenig schmal ,die wollen ja immer, ALLE auf einmal und so könnte ihnen ja event. geholfen werder.
Die Sache sollte natürlich sicher sein und wir kennen ja  unsere copyweltmeister freunde
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (17. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Strömungspumpe*

Hi Patrick,
sicher ist nur die Abdeckung auf dem Propeller.

Das Kabel lässt sich aber auch entsprechend verlängern und Teichtauglich machen.
Die Teile sind halt recht günstig und kommen aus dem AQ Bereich.
Ich hab dafür 25€ bezahlt und die Koi hatten schon eine Menge Spass damit.


----------



## tams (17. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Strömungspumpe*

OK diese Pumpen sind ja günstig. Aber auch über einen FI zu betreiben bzw. sicher? Na ich schau schau was es sonst noch alles gibt. 
Algen habe ich natürlich auch, hält sich aber glücklicherweise in Grenzen.
Ich glaub ich kauf mir mal so eine und berichte dann.

Heissen Dank für die guten Tipps.


----------



## tams (19. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Strömungspumpe*

Ich noch mal ;-)
Habe noch eine Aquamax ECO 16.000 rumliegen. Kann ich diese Pumpe auch einsetzen um meine Gammelecken zu spülen? Kann man auch mehere Abzweige machen? Wie könnte ich das technisch umsetzen?

Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## tams (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche Strömungspumpe*

Hmm, na gut, ich kauf mir einfach mal so eine SunSun Strömungspumpe. Bei dem Preis (50 €) kann an nicht so viel verkehrt machen.

Gruß
Toddy


----------

